# Mk4 gti 1.8l :wave: ¿what would you do?



## Over.time (Jul 9, 2015)

I recently aquired a 5 speed 2001 gti 1.8l. 

Nice find clean strong running, well maintained vehicle with 90% on the tires, basically stock besides wheels and eurosport exhaust + stereo.

Basically i was wondering if it's worth keeping as a toy/project or save my time for something better? 

If so, what and why, this is my first post, although I've been audi vw owner for years I never considered doing a swap or building something. Thanks for having me and opinions and input are appreciated.:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## mrshll_lstr (Jun 1, 2015)

He got a 1.8l with no turbo.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vdub4Life99 (Nov 11, 2012)

So a 1.8t you mean?.. Is it worth building depends on what your power goals are and how smooth of a daily driver you want. I have a 2002 6 speed 1.8t gti around 275hp...


----------

